

An account of two men executed for Nazi resistance shows their sense of heroism - wslh
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/books/10435636/No-Ordinary-Men-by-Elisabeth-Sifton-and-Fritz-Stern-review.html

======
crpccnt
These kind of people sadly don't exist anymore. Nowadays you'll mostly find
idiots like me.

